# HP Pavilion dv5- 1005 XP drivers



## biolit1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Please, I can not find any Xp drivers to HP PAvilion dv5- 1005. Can you help me?


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

What drivers are you looking for? Is it a HP Pavilion dv5-1005ax Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005ec Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005ef Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005eg Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005el Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005em Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005et Entertainment Notebook PC, HP Pavilion dv5-1005tu Entertainment Notebook PC, or a HP Pavilion dv5-1005tx Entertainment Notebook PC? What are the last 2 letters?


----------



## biolit1 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is HP Pavilion dv5- 1005ec.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

What drivers do you need?


----------



## biolit1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I need all drivers, before I install WinXp, to be sure, that it will work. If you have any drivers, send it please to


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have done some research on this model, but I am afraid at this time you will be out of luck with a downgrade to XP. Hp or others may come up with drivers for this machine in the near future, but my research as of now has come up with little to nothing.
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should always check the drivers are available before starting
http://welcome.hp-ww.com/country/us/en/support.html


----------



## biolit1 (Oct 20, 2008)

on hp site are drivers only for Quick Launch Buttons, ... all drivers are only for Vista. ... Xp drivers dont exist. :-(


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

That is what we are trying to tell you.
I have looked at HP site : No XP Drivers
I have looked at the spec sheet for your model to see if I could find XP drivers with no results.
I have googled several forums for drivers and again NO XP Drivers.
At this point and time you may not find XP drivers for this model.
Bill


----------

